#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Discomeubel

## Joost van Ens



----------


## jaspertje

als ik nou ook zoon meubel bouw krijg ik de vrouwen er dan bij ??

----------


## Bastisito

Hoe oud is die foto wel niet joh! Kan me nog herinneren dat deze dames in een bepaald televisieprogramma zaten, wie weet het ook nog?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJP-BIM

van links naar rechts:

Sita - Bouchra - Anna - Rachel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jaspertje

nou doe mij maar de 2e naast sita 


mvg jaspertje

----------


## Joost van Ens

Foto is idd al enige jaren oud, meubel doet het nog steeds, trussen en statieven al lang vervangen. Verlichting is anders geworden en o ja, groepje heet K-otic.

----------


## jaspertje

heb je tekeningen van het meubel

ben op zoek naar leuk meubel


mvg jaspertje

----------


## Roeltej

probeer zelf eens iets te ontwerpen... uitgaande van de apparatuur die je hebt en evt nog in de toekomst wil kopen... 

goed meubel hoeft niet ingewikkeld te zijn... is onze bv ook niet

----------


## Dj-Sjors

en blitse kleuren!

----------


## dj ralph

dit meubel komt bij mij bekend voor 
dit lijkt veel op deze drive in show
deze show is van martin green uit schiedam en die heeft al dik 30 jaar deze shows
hij had vroeger 4 shows, nu nog 2

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> dit meubel komt bij mij bekend voor 
> dit lijkt veel op deze drive in show



Er lopen meer van dit soort meubels in Nederland....Ooit naar idee van Veronica.......

----------


## dj ralph

Tim & faab disco show hebben het idee ook na gekeken

----------


## foxy music

Mooie retro discomeubels ,dit is de mijne.


http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...16&uid=4900452

----------


## dj ralph

ik kan helaas de foto niet zien

----------


## foxy music

> ik kan helaas de foto niet zien



Nu wel weer..

----------


## Ronald de Gier

Het meubel van Martin Green is een oud Avro's Toppop Disco show meubel. Geen twijfel over mogelijk.

----------


## van schijndel

en wie herkent dit meubel  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald de Gier

Stond een paar weken geleden via marktplaats te koop

----------


## moderator

Ja, dit meubel herken ik wel :Big Grin:  

Eerste eigenaar: J&H licht&geluid....Was het meubel van de Bleu Fire drive in show.
Paar jaar geleden verkocht.

----------


## sis

Vraagje : hoelang ben je bezig om zo'n meubel op te stellen ?
sis

----------


## marcel

> en wie herkent dit meubel



Hee, dat is lang geleden  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Heb achter dit meubel heel wat uurtjes doorgebracht op grote schuur en tentfeesten, brings back some memories  :Wink:  

Marcel

----------


## moderator

> Vraagje : hoelang ben je bezig om zo'n meubel op te stellen ?
> sis



10 minuutjes, is handige doorlus/patch voor de 230v en voor de signaaltjes.
Weet dat dat niet mee is gegaan naar de volgende eigenaar....
Dus geen id hoe lang die bezig is geweest :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## van schijndel

Powercon doorlus en 4x 5 polig xlr snoertjes trekken, valt dus reuze mee. Ik had het meubel te koop staan omdat ze teveel ruimte met vervoer met zich meebrengt, ben alleen helemaal verliefd op het meubel al sindsdat ik haar te koop zag staan op marktplaats en kan het dus ook niet over mijn hart verkrijgen d'r weg te doen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Auke W

en hier staat mijn meubel....
ook ex veronica

----------


## Watt Xtra

net meubel, alleen je parren, dmx bar? ik zie stopcontacten zitten en dan ook nog eens wit, volgende keer even omdraaien?? Verder een erg groot meubel, zal wel veel ruimte innemen. Ruimte onder het meubel wordt wel ten volle benut?

----------


## LarsG

> Vraagje : hoelang ben je bezig om zo'n meubel op te stellen ?
> sis



Vaak bestaan die meubels uit losse verrijbare delen die dan tegen elkaar aan worden gereden en bijvoorbeeld aan elkaar geklikt.. Dus reken maar uit hoelang het duurt om een deel op wielen uit je wagen naar binnen te rijden en recht te zetten  :Wink:

----------


## discover

auke w heb je ook nog een paar foto's van de achterkant van het meubel ben wel benieuwt :Confused:

----------


## luc2366

> auke w heb je ook nog een paar foto's van de achterkant van het meubel ben wel benieuwt







> http://www.wenmdrivein.nl/gallerie.p...8/DSCF1369.JPG



ik ga niet discussiëren over het uitzicht van dergelijke meubels en over de snelheid van opbouwen, MAAR handig om mee te werken is het alleszinds niet! Hoe ga je in ***snaam je plaatsjes inmixen als je (zoals ik) niet over armen van 2mtr beschikt? En aan die meest linkse CDJ100 kan ook niet iedereen aan denk ik...

----------


## Roeltej

achterste is idd moeilijk te bereiken, maar die 2x 2 cdj100's kan je wel vrij makkelijk bij...

wat wel nadeel is van dit meubel, paar vlakke delen, kunnen mensen het lekker als bar gaan gebruiken...

----------


## Poelmans

> achterste is idd moeilijk te bereiken, maar die 2x 2 cdj100's kan je wel vrij makkelijk bij...
> 
> wat wel nadeel is van dit meubel, paar vlakke delen, kunnen mensen het lekker als bar gaan gebruiken...



het is dan ook een discoBAR  :Wink:

----------


## sound-impulz

Dan kan je toch ook die vlakke delen er tussen uit laten ? dan is je bar alleen recht... werkt ook prima naar mijn idee ? alleen heb je dan niet van die verlichting en is hij niet meer rond :P maar dan is je probleem van "bar" weg lijkt me...

----------


## LJ_jacob

> en hier staat mijn meubel....
> ook ex veronica




bij AZ19 staat ook nog zo'n meubel maar dan wit. is ooit de boxnight mee gedaan. Schijnt ook ex mouse te zijn. Kan iemand dit bevestigen? het is hetzelfde meubel maar dan in het wit met paurse lampies

----------


## Joost van Ens

Box night met paars is idd. door mouse gedaan tot 1,5 2 jaar terug. Het was mij alleen nog niet bekend dat robert dit meubel verkocht heeft. Maar dan ook, voor een van de oudste mouse medewerkers die nog in het wereldje zit (en er af en toe nog met veel plezier voor werkt) kom ik er tegenwoordig te weinig om het hele rijlen en zeilen daar te weten.

joost

----------


## arie c

hallo

Ik ben al geruime tijd opzoek naar iemand die mij kan helpen aan de tekeningen, foto's en de maten van een veronica disco meubel.
Ik heb er in een grijs verleden een mee mogen draaien en ik weet niet hoe ik het uit moet leggen maar wat sommige met auto's hebben heb ik met dit meubel het heeft een bepaalde uitstraling die ik niet uit kan leggen.
Ik hoop dat iemant mij wil en kan helpen om mijn eigen veronica meubel te realiseren BVD 


groet arie c :Cool:

----------


## jurjen_barel

2 posts boven je staat een foto.  :Confused:  

Daar zie je toch wel aardig hoe het eruit ziet. Het is een kwestie van zelf van zulke kastjes maken, verfje geven (of eigenlijk al meteen hout met HPL-laag pakken), profielen erop, wielen eronder en klaar is Klara?

----------


## LJ_jacob

nope, geen wielen :P

----------


## arie c

> 2 posts boven je staat een foto.  
> 
> Daar zie je toch wel aardig hoe het eruit ziet. Het is een kwestie van zelf van zulke kastjes maken, verfje geven (of eigenlijk al meteen hout met HPL-laag pakken), profielen erop, wielen eronder en klaar is Klara?




het is niet dat ik niet weet hoe het er uit ziet wil alleen de juiste maten weten

----------


## Watt Xtra

maten kun je natuurlijk na eigen wensen aanpassen, voor jouw apparatuur en de ruimte die voor jou beschikbaar is. Ben je veel beter uit na mijn mening dan dat je klakkeloos iets zou overnemen.

----------


## arie c

> maten kun je natuurlijk na eigen wensen aanpassen, voor jouw apparatuur en de ruimte die voor jou beschikbaar is. Ben je veel beter uit na mijn mening dan dat je klakkeloos iets zou overnemen.



ddar heb je ook weer gelijk in 
maar het gaat ook uiteindelijk om de voor kant ik heb de meubels al vele maalen bekeken maar nooit opgemeten 
wat is bv de totaale hoogte wat is de hoogte van de boven bak en onderbak
het onderste is (als ik mij niet vergis) een ijzeren fraam van 1.5/1.5 
kooker profiel endaar op een case  vast geschroeft .

en daar komt bij dat ik berijd ben mijn appratuur er voor aan te passen moet begin volgend jaar er weer aan geloven dan gaat de app van de eerst naar de tweede en van de tweede naar de verhuur.

gr arie

----------


## Watt Xtra

naja maakt me ook niet uit maar lijkt mij veel praktischer om het meubel na te maken op de voor jouw juiste maten, zowel grootte als de breedte, hoogte enz.

of moet hij zo orgineel mogelijk lijken??

ik heb de tekeningen niet, helaas.

----------


## arie c

> naja maakt me ook niet uit maar lijkt mij veel praktischer om het meubel na te maken op de voor jouw juiste maten, zowel grootte als de breedte, hoogte enz.
> 
> of moet hij zo orgineel mogelijk lijken??
> 
> ik heb de tekeningen niet, helaas.



het zit h'm in de verhouding 
de voor kant zijn twee delen en die verhoeding zoek ik bv 30/60 boven en 75/60 onder

----------

